# The Rusty R35s thread



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Post your rusty R35 pics. We know they all are, so don't be ashamed. My undertray brackets rusted in 6 months and I'm only in the UK for less than 90 days a year, nor do I drive it on wet days.

I've spent loads of time and not much money on powder coating and replacing/replating rusty screws.

Let's see some pics!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Rear undertray quarter panels:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

simGTR said:


> Rear undertray quarter panels:
> 
> Need resizing...


From what we see here this is the worst effected area on the entire floor. 

The usual brackets and subframes are generally anything from headlamp brackets to the entire subframe. 

I'll check our images library and post some up.

Your right, alot of owners are either in denial or simply dont know whats going on underneath.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mine isn't too bad:chuckle::smokin:


https://stevenetheridgephotograph.smugmug.com/Rusty/n-cgHnch/


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Bit of a thought with these and corrosion issues. 

Is the fact they sit around a lot a factor here? 

Does getting them out and promoting air flow around do them good?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Front brackets and screws


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Subframes and transmission sump:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

PaulH0070 said:


> Does getting them out and promoting air flow around do them good?


Boxers are better than jockeys for that type of problem.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TREG said:


> Mine isn't too bad:chuckle::smokin:
> 
> 
> https://stevenetheridgephotograph.smugmug.com/Rusty/n-cgHnch/


:ban:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

It’s absolutely incredible how Nissan bang on about technology and development and performance. They can’t even paint properly. 

Having said that, mine is relatively unscathed compared to the earlier photos. Are you parking it in a puddle with a nearby electricity transformer? :chuckle:


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> It’s absolutely incredible how Nissan bang on about technology and development and performance. They can’t even paint properly.
> 
> Having said that, mine is relatively unscathed compared to the earlier photos. Are you parking it in a puddle with a nearby electricity transformer? :chuckle:


I think the problem with taking photos of rust. Is that it always looks much worse than it is. Even slight surface rust will look, well, rusty. You can't make it look good.

When I visited a GTR garage, almost without exception, every car with the bumper off had rusty brackets that I noticed.

All of my brackets came up perfect. I think the whole front end, rear brackets, ARB, etc. cost about £70 in powder coating. I even bought stainless spire nuts to replace the standard corroded zinc items.

See for yourself:


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Name the brackets:
A)








B)








C)








D)








E)








F)








G)








H)








I)








J)









That's not all of them either, i did the ones in each wheel well, holding all the brake lines. Cant wait to drop the rear sub frame next year.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

simGTR said:


> Subframes and transmission sump:





Do you live near the coast? 
Can't understand how it has got that bad?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I***8217;ve supplied 2 rear subframes and both cars were from coastal area***8217;s but still not good either way.

I have had brackets powder coated in the past and they rust again pretty quickly. They need to be dipped in something to kill the rust off and a coat of something to preserve them.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Skint said:


> I***8217;ve supplied 2 rear subframes and both cars were from coastal area***8217;s but still not good either way.
> 
> I have had brackets powder coated in the past and they rust again pretty quickly. They need to be dipped in something to kill the rust off and a coat of something to preserve them.


You blast back to bare metal. I thought that was basics. I was going to get the subframes dipped, I called these people, but the ones I bought were pretty good and didn't need it, but I certainly wouldn't refit standard paint.

https://www.surfaceprocessing.co.uk


If it was my own, I'd dip them to get inside the tubular sections. But brackets with no hidden internal surface area can be blasted, which is fine, but you need to remove all the rust! You can't coat over it!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Dipping costs if anyone is interested:

Thank you for your enquiry. Without seeing a picture of your subframe we cannot give an accurate quotation, however, a normal sized steel subframe would be in the region of £80 ***8211; £90 + VAT to clean depending on size.



We do not offer a satin top coat nor a powdercoat finish.



We can offer an electrophoretic primer which would also cost between £80 and £90 + VAT.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

TREG said:


> Did you live near the coast?
> Can't understand how it has got that bad?


When I was looking around I was told you can pretty much expect double the amount of corrosion on these for any that live near the coast. 

Something to bear in mind if you're buying!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

It’s shocking!

Before the GT-R, I had a Mitsubishi GTO twin turbo import!
It had virtually no rust on it at all. 23 years old!

Nissan ****ers!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I was taking to my MOT tester, he was telling me all new cars are the same. He's failing 5 year old S classes for rotten sub frames. IMO, it's the industry paint standards that are the issue, they're all dolphin friendly and low VOC.

I looked at the sub frames on our 4yo 18k mile BMW, that's got rusty fasteners and some surface rust on various parts starting. 

If anyone has got slight surface corrosion (which most will have) go and take a picture of it and see how it looks!

For the record I live Leicestershire.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

This stuff seems to work pretty well at keeping surface rust away - ACF-50 and Corrosion Block total Corrosion Control

Apparently it’s used in the aviation industry. Not sure how accurate that claim is as my father was an aeronautical engineer for 40+ years of his life and never heard of it.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Couple of weeks ago


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

The lads at SRD told me my car still looks like new as it has never been used in the rain and it is garage stored so the underneath is very clean.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Photos, or I don’t believe you :chuckle:


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Couple of weeks ago
> View attachment 247543
> 
> View attachment 247545
> ...


Your sub frames look as bad as mine tbh. but i cant see well from that photo. look, i can take pics of my plastics too.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I got to poke around mine recently whilst it was on a life with the engine out and was really pleased with the lack of corrosion on fixtures and fittings. Tranny sump for example none at all.

I do however have a little galvanisation coming through on one of the door panels from under the paint, plus the rear wheel arch rust which is starting to bother me. Probably mostly due to the fact the car is silver. I have no problem spending on mechanical stuff, particularly if it gives me a little extra performance but not keen on spending on cosmetics or paint. 

I think I will have to save a few pennies and get it sorted in the new year. Make the car as nice on the outside as it deserves.

Sim. I think you've done a great job there with your bits. Car will be much nicer for the effort and possibly even save you expensive bills in future.

Wingedbeast - I'm still envious of your lift!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

simGTR said:


> Your sub frames look as bad as mine tbh. but i cant see well from that photo. look, i can take pics of my plastics too.


I wasn’t photographing rust :squintdan

I will next time though :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Photos, or I don’t believe you :chuckle:




Next time its in for a service I will get some:smokin:


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Even the stainless jubilee clips rust ? :chuckle:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

The TV people should get a programme out about it.
I wonder if it’s related to all that dodgy steel fiasco a while back 

Waxoil and WD40 a go go!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

TREG said:


> Next time its in for a service I will get some:smokin:


Start your own thread. This is rusty GTRs.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

terry lloyd said:


> Even the stainless jubilee clips rust ? :chuckle:


They're the intercoolers I bought off you. One had a jubilee clip on it..:chuckle:


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

simGTR said:


> I was taking to my MOT tester, he was telling me all new cars are the same. He's failing 5 year old S classes for rotten sub frames. IMO, it's the industry paint standards that are the issue, they're all dolphin friendly and low VOC.
> 
> I looked at the sub frames on our 4yo 18k mile BMW, that's got rusty fasteners and some surface rust on various parts starting.


When I was getting mine MOT'd the guy was saying how many fairly new Micras they're condemning (not a bad thing!) Nissan were the worst they're seeing but like you say, they're just not built to last nowadays it seems.

I had a good poke around under mine when it was up, couldn't see anything scary but I'm sure it's there somewhere if stuff was to be pulled off. It was given a thumbs up from Litchfield and you'd expect them to be quite fussy. Got sent a load of pics of the underneath and all looks happy.

Sorry, forgot this was a _rusty_ GT-R thread


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

My car is a 2011 with 30k on the clock and I live near the coast but I don’t drive mine over the winter. The car is also garaged when not used but I do have surface rust on my subframes but not as bad as previous photos. I took some photos at the start of the year when I sorted the rear blade sections that covers the exhaust. It was fixed with stainless as they seemed to be the worst parts.




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Proper s****ers!

My 25 year old R32 is cleaner than that!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Trev said:


> Proper s****ers!
> 
> My 25 year old R32 is cleaner than that!


You want the “My 25 year old heap is really clean” thread :chuckle:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

My ***8216;12 MY GT-R had rusty undertray bolts which Litchfield changed.

Find it very odd Nissan***8217;s modern day ***8220;underseal***8221; is so bad.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

We should do something.

I’m thinking a very polite and nicely worded actual letter to Nissan UK, from all of us with “unusual” structural rust, or the beginnings there of.

We could also include actual photographic evidence of said rust, from any and all concerned owners.

Signatures of said concerned owners included, in list form.

Anyone interested? :squintdan


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> We should do something.
> 
> I***8217;m thinking a very polite and nicely worded actual letter to Nissan UK, from all of us with ***8220;unusual***8221; structural rust, or the beginnings there of.
> 
> ...


How many cans have you had?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

For a change, none  honest.

I just think that if there are enough cars with odd rust issues, Nissan should know. On mass, in physical form.

If we don’t get the response we like, we could take it further.

Depends on how many rusty cars are out there.
GT-R isn’t a throw away vehicle. Not for me anyway.
If I spent £10k on a shopping trolley, I wouldn’t care. But it’s a GT-R!

And, my wife has a 2012 Hyundai IX35 1.7 turdo diesel. She’s done twice as many miles as me, and somebody crashed into it when it was parked on the side of the road. But it isn’t rusty! £14k, nearly new purchase. We keep it away from the GT-R, in case it catches rust. :chuckle:

Oh, and the GT-R has been garaged every night since day 1. Hyundai, usually come to a stand still before we get out of it.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

NISSAN are well aware of the corrosion, we have plagued them many times trying to claim for clients cars.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow pretty epic rust...have Nissan improved quality on the newer cars?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Of course not. If they can swat away individuals on a per vehicle basis, it’s not them it’s you. Little more tricky when it’s 50 or 100 of us, at the same time.
Starts to affect sales, then they’ll do something.

Don’t buy a GT-R! They’re rot boxes, just like Datsun in the 1970’s :chuckle:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

davew said:


> NISSAN are well aware of the corrosion, we have plagued them many times trying to claim for clients cars.


That’s odd. Because I’ve not seen anything in the news about Nissan’s flagship performance car, costing almost £100k, rusting out in a few years of normal everyday use.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> That’s odd. Because I’ve not seen anything in the news about Nissan’s flagship performance car, costing almost £100k, rusting out in a few years of normal everyday use.


Nothing odd, they just reject. Floor area's are exposed to elements so the subframe isnt covered, like all the clips and tray fames that dissolve.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

The argument is why. My wife’s car isn’t dissolving. The 2004 Mini One we have for teaching kids to drive hasn’t dissolved.

Most cars you see on the street, from other manufacturers, aren’t dissolving.

Nissan uke:


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> The argument is why. My wife’s car isn’t dissolving. The 2004 Mini One we have for teaching kids to drive hasn’t dissolved.
> 
> Most cars you see on the street, from other manufacturers, aren’t dissolving.
> 
> Nissan uke:


Likewise, you'd think the extensive undertrays would protect the metal bracketry. It's unlikely that stone chips will hit the brackets that hold the undertray in place. Like I said, when I sent some for powder coating. Some were changed at the last service, still had the Nissan stickers on and they were starting to rust!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

That would make it a definite issue with production. Great, more work to do to stop this thing from crumbling


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> *The argument is why. My wife’s car isn’t dissolving. The 2004 Mini One we have for teaching kids to drive hasn’t dissolved.
> 
> Most cars you see on the street, from other manufacturers, aren’t dissolving.
> 
> Nissan uke:*


Because all Japanese vehicles _(including Our mighty Nissan GT/R's)_ are made with cheap and inferior steel. *End of....*


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

My late 2010 car is pretty rusty underneath - I do live near the coast but the car is garaged and not driven in the wet/ice/snow. It's very disappointing IMO - I have a 20-year-old Audi A4 that is pretty much rust-free underneath. I still can't get over the fact Nissan used the cheapest sh!ttiest bolts available for the undertrays, genius considering these need to be removed every six months for servicing...


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

lordretsudo said:


> My late 2010 car is pretty rusty underneath - I do live near the coast but the car is garaged and not driven in the wet/ice/snow. It's very disappointing IMO - I have a 20-year-old Audi A4 that is pretty much rust-free underneath. I still can't get over the fact Nissan used the cheapest sh!ttiest bolts available for the undertrays, genius considering these need to be removed every six months for servicing...


Hi

your only 20 miles away from us.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Quite shocking! My 09 model was quite clean underneath apart from the transmission sump which was replaced.

Makes my R33 GTR seem clean!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Double post


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Gun oil the whole thing :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Of course not. If they can swat away individuals on a per vehicle basis, it’s not them it’s you. Little more tricky when it’s 50 or 100 of us, at the same time.
> Starts to affect sales, then they’ll do something.
> 
> Don’t buy a GT-R! They’re rot boxes, just like Datsun in the 1970’s :chuckle:


Thing is older R35's are that cheap now, which means if it rusts and the bottom falls out, just buy another! cheap as chips! Rinse and repeat! consumable car! :chuckle:


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Chronos said:


> Thing is older R35's are that cheap now, which means if it rusts and the bottom falls out, just buy another! cheap as chips! Rinse and repeat! consumable car! :chuckle:


Fortunately, despite all the electronic wizardry and the cars ability to drive itself, there's enough retards crashing them to keep us supplied with a constant stream of used (slightly rusty) parts and brackets.


----------

